# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  С юмором об Этом

## Irina

*С ЮМОРОМ ОБ ЭТОМ*

Против презерватива я ничего не имею, но когда он надел еще и резиновые перчатки...

У меня большие оттопыренные уши, и они мешают мне наслаждаться сексом.

Я напоила мужа приворотным зельем. Крепче он меня пока не полюбил, зато все время чешется и вечером никуда не ходит.

Во время секса я ничего не чувствовала, но обратилась к народному колдуну, и он сумел доставить мне это удовольствие.


Витя предложил заняться любовью, я сказала "нет", и он ушел. Ну где вы видели такого идиота?

Олегу Нина дала, а мне нет. Олег заработал гонорею, а я, соответственно, нет. И все-таки обидно...

С тех пор, как жена мне изменила, я видеть ее не могу! Даже трахаю с закрытыми глазами...

Муж испортил мне самые лучшие годы, и только он виноват, что мне уже 38...

Я стала женщиной, и остановить этот процесс уже невозможно!

Аня потребовала принести кофе ей в постель; я принес, а в результате получил ожог мошонки...

У него такая смешная улыбка - улыбка младенца... Третий месяц зубы не может вставить.

Моя мама говорит, что он - дурак. Но какое это имеет значение, если двое любят друг друга!

Левой руки у него вообще не было, а правая была на пять сантиметров короче левой...

До сих пор не пойму, как я могла забеременеть? У меня в этом месяце и мужчин-то почти не было...

В момент блаженства она завопила так, что у меня заложило уши...

После бурной ночи с Гошей, когда он ушел, в моей душе образовалась такая пустота, что я целую кастрюлю супа съела.

Одно непонятно: если считаешь, что я идиот, скажи это как-нибудь необидно. Зачем травмировать и без того больную психику?

А про анальный секс пусть забудет. Я хоть и не пробовала, но думаю, что это то же самое, что сходить в туалет "по-большому". Только наоборот.

От сидячей работы у меня появились морщины на рабочей поверхности.

Месячные то наступали, то внезапно пропадали на месяц.

Мой друг Марио - негр. Я всегда мечтала о детях наполовину белых, наполовину черных.

То, что излучение у радиотелефона вредное, я убедилась на личном опыте. Однажды я заметила, что, если Аркадий разговаривает по телефону, когда мы с ним занимаемся сексом, он не может кончить, не закончив разговор.

Половое созревание у меня пришлось на начало мая 1995 года.

К зиме засыпает все, даже оргазм...

От минета меня рвет, и я всегда буду уважать женщин, с которыми происходит то же самое...

Сколько подруги талдычили: мол, секс - это так прекрасно! А оказалось, ощущение такое, что внутри тампон, только большой...

После каждого очередного разрыва пыталась покончить с собой самыми разными способами, но ни разу не получилось...

Говорят, если есть семена крапивы, эрекция станет лучше. Не знаю, так ли это; я больше надеюсь на морковь, только ее трудно прикрепить...

В доме повешенного не говорят о веревке, а в доме проститутки - о сифилисе и гонорее...

Я уже давно решила уйти из жизни, но не знаю, куда...

----------


## Sanych

> А про анальный секс пусть забудет. Я хоть и не пробовала, но думаю, что это то же самое, что сходить в туалет "по-большому". Только наоборот.


Это ж надо было до такого додуматься))

----------


## Irina

> От сидячей работы у меня появились морщины на рабочей поверхности.


:lol:  ну что тут сказать)))

----------


## Irina

*...увязался как-то раз со мной за клюквой один мужчина. Восемь километров подряд рассказывал мне, какой он хороший, сильный, умный и порядочный мужчина и канючил у меня интимную близость. На восьмом километре так достал, что я ему как цапля отдалась прямо на болотной кочке. А за эти пять минут он так выдохся, что всю обратную дорогу я буквально несла его на себе, как санитарка раненого в войну. Мне постоянно хотелось его пристрелить или надеть на голову пустое
пластиковое ведро и утопить в болоте. Клюквы мы почти не набрали (женщина, 36 лет).

*…мой друг мне сказал, что можно проверить: целовалась девчонка с парнями или нет? Надо щипнуть ее за плечо. Нецелованная крикнет "ой", а целованная - "ай" (парень, 11 лет).


*…вы чаще должны писать о способах грамотного секса. Вот моя жена всю жизнь не видит в сексе оргазма - не кончает, и никто не может ей помочь: ни я, ни доктор, ни ее первый муж и кто-то там еще до всех нас (мужчина, 38 лет).




*…любила я тракториста, слесаря, учителя и агронома. А результат один - одна и трое детей. От каждого по одному ребенку, кроме учителя. Он приехал в нашу деревню с чемоданом презервативов, а как они кончились, уехал обратно в город (женщина, 38 лет).


*...получила незабываемое приключение: очень напилась на дне рождения и отдалась солдату на улице, на шинели, которая лежала на земле. Он, при занятии любовью, постоянно оглядывался по сторонам - словно хотел вовремя отдать честь проходящим мимо офицерам и генералам.


*…Если вы еще не пробовали заниматься любовью в ванне, то послушайтесь моего совета - не пробуйте... Я намылил свою девушку шампунем, и она превратилась в соблазнительную русалку. Пришлось повалить ее в ванну, но в это время я поскользнулся на ее мыльном теле, и ударился передними зубами о край ванны. Эрекции как не бывало, а передний зуб у меня сломался (студент, 23 года).


*…Меня лишили невинности 22 раза. Секрета в этом нет никакого. Надо дождаться начала критических дней и внезапно уступить парню. При этом необходимо как можно громче кричать, иначе не будут обещать, что женятся (девушка, 24 года).


*…самое мое любимое приключение было плавать с девчонками на глубину реки. Заманишь ее подальше от берега - сдернешь с нее трусики. Ей остается или тонуть, или не обращать внимания на мои нахальные поглаживания (парень, 20 лет).


*... мы смотрели по видеку новый бабьевик, где в течение 240 минут трое женщин занимались сексом с четырьмя мужчинами. В первые полчаса мы с женой пытались подражать видеофильму, но быстро все попробовали, устали и стали просто смотреть на эту порнобойню. Нам показалось, что все эти семеро мужчин и женщин просто сорвались с цепи, а после фильма их снова посадят на цепь, иначе они изнасилуют вокруг все живое (мужчина, 22года).



*…напьюсь и повешу на люстру презервативы.


*…дошло у меня до дела, и только я достал из штанов свой "Сникерс".


*…мы с женой прожили 37 лет, и у меня не было любовных похождений, так что мне нечего описывать свои подвиги: их нет. (Мужчина, 61 год). От ведущего брачной рубрики: почему же нет? То, что вы написали, это настоящий подвиг.


*… вот уже три года занимаюсь частным извозом и заметил‚ что девушки, которых везешь поздно вечером после кабаков, незаметно меняют прокладки "Кефри" на заднем сиденье. Может, к чему готовятся? А старые прокладки бросают под сиденье (мужчина‚ 35 лет).


*... первое половое влечение я испытала в 15 лет на приеме у травматолога. Он осматривал мою сломанную ногу, а перелом был выше колена (женщина, 36 лет).


*... в подъезде я занимался сексом с одной девчонкой на подоконнике седьмого этажа и, в самый приятный момент, она выскользнула из рук и упала. Хорошо хоть не на улицу (парень, 26 лет).


*…один мой знакомый совсем рехнулся и предложил мне секс втроем - я‚ он и его собака. Я его выставила за дверь. Он и не понял‚ на что я обиделась. А может он подумал‚ что я просто с ротвейлером не хочу‚ а сплю с собаками другой породы? (женщина‚ 34 года).



*…мой семилетний сын сам накопил денег и подарил соседской шестилетней девочке женские прокладки. Ее мама больше со мной не здоровается (женщина, 31 год).


*…неизвестно, от кого беременная, но пришла с угрозами ко мне домой. Я ей ответил: "Трусы надо было проволокой приматывать" (мужчина, 33 года).


*… действительно ли все женщины теперь озабочены прокладками? Остались ли в городе обычные женщины в простых трусах? (мужчина, 38 лет).


*…принес на себе 14 бутылок водки. Сказал, что для храбрости. Я едва его смогла прогнать, настолько расхрабрился (женщина, 32 года).


*… опубликуйте результаты моих личных наблюдений. Мужчины до 30 лет говорят при оргазме: "Я кончаю". С 31 до 45 лет: "Все, кончаю". С 46 лет: "Все, кончилось" (женщина, 41 год).

----------


## Sanych

> *…Меня лишили невинности 22 раза. Секрета в этом нет никакого. Надо дождаться начала критических дней и внезапно уступить парню. При этом необходимо как можно громче кричать, иначе не будут обещать, что женятся (девушка, 24 года).


Вот мужчины. 22 раза лишили, кричала как положено, обещали и так ни разу и не женились

----------


## Irina

• Мы развелись из-за одной моей фразы. Во время скандала Володя угрожал испортить мою жизнь, а я ему сказала, что он может испортить только воздух...

• Когда мы занимаемся любовью, на нас постоянно смотрит Катина собака. А я после того, как отсидел, свидетелей терпеть не могу...

• К сексу я отношусь очень серьезно, поэтому мужу изменяла лишь дважды: со своим шефом и с каким-то пьяным...

• Павлик пытал, сколько у меня было мужиков; я сказала, что четверо. Насчет количества не соврала, но умолчала, что в постель ложилась сразу с четырьмя...

• Когда я оказалась на нудистском пляже, удивлению моему не было предела: лежачих пенисов мне прежде видеть не доводилось...

• Секс на опавших листьях - чертовски печальная штука...

• Вошла Светка, начала на меня орать, а я как раз была не в духе, потому что Вовка, ее муж, мне изменил. Тут такое началось...

• Я Нинке и подарки дарил, и деньги давал, и ругал, и даже пару раз поколотил, а она все никак не понимала своего счастья...

• Чтобы разнообразить свой секс, мы намазали интимные места медом. Оказалось, для нашей страны это не подходит: Павлику в член тут же впилась оса...

• Могла ли я выйти замуж за человека, который во время моего оргазма зевает и бьет на себе комаров?

• С сексом пора завязывать - годы. Твердо решил: Татьяну Ивановну дотрахаю - и брошу это дело...

• Искал, искал я девственницу - и, наконец, нашел. Женился, а потом узнал, что она первая минетчица в городе…

• Семья у нас самая обыкновенная: муж пьет, а я - гуляю...

• Застав нас с Ирой в постели, ее муж совершил нечто невообразимое: пожелал нам спокойной ночи и вышел...

• За праздничным столом я сидел слева от Кати, а Павлик - справа. Представьте наш конфуз, когда наши с Павликом руки встретились... Ну, понятно, где...

• Когда я затеваю генеральную уборку, всегда выкидываю из дома всякий хлам, в том числе и очередного мужа...

• Экзамен на нудиста я не выдержал: эрекция не прекращалась даже в холодной воде...

• Весь день я смотрела, как под окном работает отбойный молоток, а вечером кинулась на соседа по лестничной клетке...

• Сколько квартир ни меняла - могу сказать с уверенностью, что ни в одном ЖЭКе не было таких умелых и ласковых сантехников, как в нашем...

• Глядя на Борю, я чувствую, как там, внутри, начинает шевелиться яйцеклетка...

• Мне жутко хочется изменить мужу! Вот выйду замуж - тогда, что называется, оторвусь...

• Коля матерится так, что одними словами может лишить девственности...

• Жену я не люблю давно, а сплю с ней только чтобы не разучиться...

• Я себе даже не представляла, что эякуляция может быть так похожа на салют...

• Когда лежишь в постели с тремя женщинами, начинаешь понимать, что жизнь удалась...

• Боюсь, в этот раз Оля забеременеет наверняка: она сказала, что презерватив остался внутри и пролежал там дней пять...

• От этой девушки можно было сойти с ума! Я и сошел...

• Смешав водку с шампанским, я занималась любовью с Витей до тех пор, пока не выяснилось, что это Толик...

• На даче довелось подсмотреть, как тесть с тещей занимались сексом. Столь низкопробной порнухи в жизни не видел...

• Муж помогает мне всю жизнь: недавно в постели с любовником я никак не могла испытать оргазм, а когда представила себе мужа - все сразу получилось...

• Витя написал мой телефон на стене в мужском туалете, чтобы мне напакостить, а вышло наоборот: от звонков отбоя не было, и вскоре я нашла свое счастье...

• В ту ночь в доме отрубилось электричество, поэтому эрогенные зоны Татьяны я изучал с фонариком...

• Алла сказала, что с Сергеем занималась любовью, но я не верю, я убежден, что дело дошло и до секса...

• Славик по профессии биолог, а вообще человек очень скромный. Вместо того, чтобы сказать: стань, мол, так и так, он попросил меня встать в позу... членистоногого!

• Уж чего-чего, а своего пениса я в обиду не дам...

• Она вышла из душа вся в пене, как Гермафродита...

• Жена пожаловалась теще, что у меня маленький член. Нашла кому жаловаться! Теще-то он - в самый раз...

• Мне жена не дает уже давно, и любовника ее я побил не от ревности, а от зависти...

• С тех пор, как Ира сказала, что у нее было 22 мужика, я не могу смотреть футбол...

• Я люблю эту женщину, хотя она давно и сильно замужем...

• Катя дает себя целовать, обнимать, гладить, а дальше - ни в какую! То есть мужиков принимает только наружно...

• Подруги говорили, что многие мужчины во время секса красиво стонут, а мой-то все время молчал, как пень, только в конце один раз подхрюкнул...

• Лучше бы у Тани не было никакого оргазма: услышав стон хозяйки, ее пудель решил заступиться и ухватил меня за пятку...

• До сих пор не пойму: если у моей невесты до свадьбы было 28 мужиков, то зачем она с хохотом кричала об этом на свадьбе?

• Оставаясь у меня, Володя обещал не приставать. Обещание сдержал: трахнул без всяких приставаний...

----------


## Irina

- Что-то я замерзла...
- Ну ты даешь!!!
- Я не даю.
- Вот поэтому и замерзла...

Он и она в постели после секса. Она:
- Дорогой, вот я думаю, что нам теперь надо как-нибудь скрепить наши отношения...
- Согласен, дай "пять"!

Судья:
- Дело о многожёнстве прекращено в связи с тем, что заявление отозвано. Вы можете вернуться к себе домой!
Обвиняемый:
- В который, Ваша Честь?

- Девушка, я бы хотел с Вами дружить.
- Что, всё так безнадёжно плохо?

- Мужик сказал, мужик сделал!
- Да это просто два разных мужика!

Приходит бывший военный устраиваться на работу в одну контору. Ну, его там спрашивают - то да се. Где служил, что умеет, что может сообщить о себе такого? . . Ну, он и говорит:
- Хочу вам сознаться, что однажды у меня под ногами взорвался взрывпакет и мне оторвало оба яйца!!!
Босс тут же говорит, что он принят и может приходить на работу в понедельник в десять утра.
- Знаете, - говорит служака, - я не хочу, чтобы в связи с моим увечьем мне оказывали какие-нибудь послабления. Во сколько приходят остальные?
Босс:
- Все приходят в 7 утра и до 10 сидят и чешут яйца, не зная, что делать!!!

Мужчина в магазине меряет шапки. Продавщица говорит:
- Молодой человек, а может Вам папаху дать?
- По пи@де себе дай, дура бешеная!

Вернувшись после поездки к родителям, мать спрашивает дочурку:
- Ты была паинькой, Леночка, вовремя ложилась в кроватку, не плакала?
- Да, мамочка, в среду и пятницу у меня спала няня.
- Следует говорить со мной спала няня, - поправляет её отец.
- С тобой, папочка, она спала в четверг, - парирует ребёнок.

Трое молодых людей рассуждают о том, что такое известность. Первый считает, что известность - это когда тебя приглашают в Белый дом поболтать с президентом.
- Настоящая известность, - говорит второй, - это когда в кабинете президента в твоём присутствии звонит телефон, а он не снимает трубку.
- Вы оба ошибаетесь, - говорит третий. - Известность - это когда ты приходишь в Овальный кабинет, звонит красный телефон, президент снимает трубку и говорит: "Это вас".

В детстве я читал русскую народную сказку. Там у всех персонажей было имя-отчество: кот - Котофей Иванович, лиса - Лизавета Ивановна, волк - Вольдемар Иванович, медведь - Михаил Иванович... Вот читал и думал: а
Иван-то не промах!

"Ну, удиви меня..." сказал своей жене уставший гинеколог.

В связи с ударившими морозами в России круто выросло число дорог с твердым покрытием.

Судя по его яйцам, Фаберже был адски странным человеком...

Многие вещи знаю, как свои пять пальцев, т. е. на 25%.

Сватается араб к украинке:
- Выходи за меня красавица, все у тебя будет золото и драгоценности, только будешь ты у меня 7 женой
- Да пошелты, я ещё только за х@ем в очереди не стояла!!!

Едут мужичок с бабой в одном купе. Делать нечего, мужичок предлагает:
- Давайте по первой и последней буквам отгадывать профессии. Вот моя, пример, на "и" начинается, на "р" кончается.
- "Инженер", скорей всего. А вот моя на "б" начинается, на "ь" кончается.
После продолжительной паузы:
- Вообще-то моя профессия библиотекарь, а то что вы подумали - мое хобби.

- Пап, а как змея шипит?
- Зинаида Петровна, - кричит папа, обращаясь к теще, - скажите что-нибудь, сыну с уроками помочь надо.

Гордый отец позвонил в редакцию одной газеты и сообщил, что его жена родила тройню. Но редактор его не расслышал и прокричал в трубку:
- Вы можете повторить?
- Ну, уж дудки! С меня троих хватит!

Страусы бывают двух видов: серые и голубые.
Серые прячут голову в песок, а голубые только этого и ждут...

И, напоследок, реальная история.
Одна наша поп-дива, не буду называть фамилию, выступала перед военными. Пришёл черёд исполнять песню с названием "На посошок!"

Песня, видимо, любима народом (я ни в жизнь её не слышал, насколько сказать не могу), именно певица объявила её торжественно и празднично:
- А сейчас для вас песня... На... По... Со...

Здесь она протянула микрофон генералу, сидящему на первом ряду, чтобы он
произнёс завершительный слог в названии песни.
- Си! - сказал генерал.

----------


## Carlen

Сидят трое мужиков под большим дубом. Русский, араб и, как говорится лицо кавказской национальности. Разговор о женщинах, естественно. Русский говорит: у меня женщин было столько, сколько листьев на этом дереве. Араб - а у меня сколько звезд на небе. Кавказец подумал и сказал, так по-кавказки: "Крупа манка, знаешь? У меня сэм мэшков!

----------


## Carlen

Советский Союз. Время тотального дефицита. Идет женщина после работы, обежав все знакомые ей магазины, купив продукты. Несет их в авоське. Сумки в обеих руках, в них морковка, лук, колбаса, сметана, молоко и т.д. и т.п. Заходит в подьезд - там навстречу ей маньяк. Распахивает пальто. Под пальто ничего нет, короче он готов к действию. Женщина уставилась на него, переводя взгляд все ниже и ниже. Наконец ее взгляд достиг самого интересного. Остановившись на этом женщина в ужасе воскликнула: "Господи! Про яйца-то я забыла!"

----------


## Carlen

Случай из жизни.
Автобус. Много людей. На втором сиденьи, на котором пассажиры сидят лицом к салону, сидят мамаша и ее дочурка лет четырех-пяти. У девочки очень звонкий голос и щебечет она безумолку. Никто сильно не обращает на них внимания, едут. Вдруг девочка спрашивает маму: "Мамочка, а ты знаешь чем отличаются мальчик от девочки?" В автобусе стало намного тише. Мама в замешательстве. Дочка рашает ей помочь с ответом: "Ну что у мальчиков на три буквы, а у девочек на пять!". Мама медленно краснеет, и по-моему выпадает в осадок. В автобусе даже двигатель стал тише работать. Все затаили дыхание, ждут реакции мамы. Мамаша проявив мудрость молчит. Девчушка помолчала и сама ответила: " эх ты, не занешь простых вещей, у девочки - чёлка, а у мальчика - чуб!"

----------


## Carlen

Сидят трое мужиков под дубом. Русский, француз и, как сечас говорят - лицо кавказской национальности. Выпивают. Разговаривают. Разговор плавно переходит, как всегда, на женскую тему. Хвалятся у кого сколько было. Русский говорит: "У меня столько женщин было, сколько листьев на этом старом дубе". Француз ему в ответ с ухмылкой: "А у меня столько, сколько звезд на небе". Кавказец посопел, посопел немного, а потом вскрикнул: "Крупа - манка, знаешь?.. У мэня - сэм мэшков!"

----------


## Carlen

Случай из жизни.
Автобус городской. Шел с авторынка Малиновка в город куда-то. Народу - тьма. На одном сиденье с краю сидит женщина. Одета очень дорого и во что-то светлое. у окошка, рядом с ней, какая-то бабулька необъятных размеров. Прямо над ними компостер. На очередной остановке заходит мужик в робе. Может она и чистая, но внешне выглядит довольно пасмурно. Ну, заходит он в салон, протискивается к компостеру, достает талончик и пытается его прокомпостировать.Но длины его рук не хватает и он почти и вправду чуть не улекся на светло и добротно одетую даму. На что она  ему сразу и высказалась: 
- Мужчина, вы уже улеглись на меня! Давайте же поскорее...
- Что-то всунуть не получается.
Проходит какое-то время. Женщина от возмущения закипает.
- Ну что Вы никак не всунете.
- Да тут кончик загнулся, никак не лезет.
Пассажиры, до этого еле сдерживая смех не выдержали...
Тут у мужика все получилось, он пробил талон. Правда он вышел, скорее вылетел из автобуса на ближайшей остановке. Вместе с закипевшей и красной от возмущения светлодобротно одетой дамой.

----------


## vova230

Ну а что, познакомились уже без свидетелей.

----------


## Carlen

Об этом история умалчивает. Но мне думается, что дама была не духе знакомиться с этим мужиком.

----------


## vova230

Едет чукча по тундре. Останавливается и орет:
- Сани, стой! Олени, СТОЙ! IТ'S МУ LIFЕ!

----------

